# Igo-l



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Any local vendors have stock of the IGO-L?

And can anyone tell me which is which? IGO-L and IGO-S?


----------



## BhavZ (8/4/14)

As you named it you have it right, left is the IGO-L and the right is the IGO-S

The smaller deck may be a bit harder to work on.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> As you named it you have it right, left is the IGO-L and the right is the IGO-S
> 
> The smaller deck may be a bit harder to work on.



Thanks!


----------



## Silver (8/4/14)

Rob have you found where we can get it yet?
Or is it going to be a FastTech order?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

Silver said:


> Rob have you found where we can get it yet?
> Or is it going to be a FastTech order?



Still searching locally... I really don't wanna wait so long for it... but it may have to be a FastTech order.


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

The Igo-S is smaller with the posts closer together, but it has post holes, which is easier than the screws on the Igo-L. Have only seen the Igo-S at Reosmods, modified to a bottom feeder, which does not cut it for dripping purposes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/4/14)

But just to add Rob, the screws on my IGOL are easy to tie the coil down with even though there are no holes in the posts. 

Way way easier than on my Kayfun 3.1 clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

Silver said:


> But just to add Rob, the screws on my IGOL are easy to tie the coil down with even though there are no holes in the posts.
> 
> Way way easier than on my Kayfun 3.1 clone.


That is no lie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (8/4/14)

The screw heads on some clones are really poorly shaped - seem to be pressed and poorly shaped

I have noticed the screws I made for my IgoL are actually much wider at the head, and have a well defined and flat edge under the head that helps to trap the coil legs. Seems that much of the issue with the KF3.1 clone is that the heads on the screws are small and because of the poor shape they are liable to push the coil legs out when you are tightening them.

May very well be that the secret to improving workability on KF clones is to simply replace the screws

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

I wish the local retailers would take note of your comment above @devdev 

They could source and sell screws with clones that needed them. I would gladly pay up for the convenience.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tom (9/4/14)

Silver said:


> But just to add Rob, the screws on my IGOL are easy to tie the coil down with even though there are no holes in the posts.
> 
> Way way easier than on my Kayfun 3.1 clone.


agree on the ease...with the right tools. get yourself a decent screwdriver and throw those blue handle china thingies away....and it will become easy 

Gesendet von meinem LIFETAB_E7316 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

